# Finally <3 All litters delivered.Two and three weeks update



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

Oh thank the stars almost all of my females delivered safely.
I had 5 litters expected in December.
Everyone did fine except red heart (red pied girl) 
Who had what looked to be a very premature litter. One buck survived and thrived with Rani as his foster mom. Red-heart is now getting a lengthy recovery. That was her first litter.
So I have babies at all stages. I have some under a week and some almost ready to be weaned.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

good luck,post some pictures of the results.


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

None of those pregnancies ever panned out.

re using the thread for one that might <3


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

two litters xD actually I just checked. My agouti doe dropped hers as well.


----------



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

ahhhhhhh thats so exciting!


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

Picture time (even though it's still early)
A little blurry too sorry about that.








Redhearts babies. Smaller and paler than I had expected, but then again Redheart is small in her own right. I'll keep a close eye on them.







Ranicorn's babies at day two also, Big dark and fat. Just what I was aiming for. I expect them to be a mix of agouti and black self.(okay maybe not *dark*, but darker at day two than I've ever had before.) Hey moonfall don't they just make you melt?


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Wow...is one of those the brindle female? ( I was not sure what you named her)


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

No  the vet said she was just fat. That she might have been recently but she could have re absorbed the litter. I though I sent a message, maybe it didn't go through? I'm trying to find a male to pair her with and try again. I have a few breeders I'm talking to about angoras. That's what your male was wasn't he? I named the three of them Rellmea(brindle), Larken(little yellow brindle) and Amantha(little coffee one).

Already just a day after those pictures the black babies are blacker and have little fat rolls. They look like they have doubled in size. Mean while redhearts babies are only now staring to darken up and still look thinner :/


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

lol, like Lady Raincorn? You watch adventure time, too!? Nice babies, btw. : )


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Tragic. Oh well. I am sorry to hear it. Oh and your babies look great! Sorry the one litter is smaller, but they might still perk up. Good luck!


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

Well some good news, bad news, more good news and pictures.

Bad news first. All but one of Redhearts babies died yesterday.
Good news. That one that survived was fostered over to rani and she is taking really good care of him.
Good news again(sort of) I figured out why it happened. I went back and looked at my notes. I keep a record of dates like when they are paired, when they show, are due and deliver.
Redheart started showing on the 13th. I don't usually notice until a week into the pregnancy.
She delivered on the 20th. If I'm right about the timing, these guys would have been really premature. Redheart was super thin and rough looking today as well. It would explain why they are so small, pale and underdeveloped.

So now ending my rambling... I have pictures :3

Rani's Litter. Day 6.









@ frizzle- Yeah that's exactly right. xD I like Adventure time but it was my sister who named her..it just kind of stuck. And thank you .

@ candy- I know. I feel so bad about it. I really wish she would have held onto it a little longer. I'm not having the best of luck with babies lately.


----------



## MoonfallTheFox (Nov 12, 2011)

So cute, they're growing like crazy!


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

It seems like they double in size and color everyday. I have another litter that dropped today so I'll post them here too.

I'm taking more pictures in a few days. <3


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

Updates !! xD
I have three litters now (not counting redheart's foster to rani)
This is a picture I got before setting in to do a health check,a head count and take more pictures.










Little fatties all washed out by the flash


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Awwww little fatties!


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

I have more pictures! These are at two and three weeks.
I am really impressed with these babies. Each is an improvement to both parents.
Type wise especailly, but the self blacks are much darker than their father, with less white hairs than he had at that age. Until I get some really typey mice I am breeding pet types only and trying to get the type improved drastically. I have so far almost doubled the size on The ears and next I will be working on the tails. 
Any comments on these guys are plenty welcome. I am however painfully aware of how far they have to go. <3

The best of the litter in my opinion is this Agouti buck. I love the bigger ears and how round his nose is compared to his parents.Him at two weeks..
















And at three weeks..
Sorry about how blurry it is, my camera sucks.









Black self doe at two weeks.








and three weeks

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Black buck that Rani fostered. His mother is a red pied and his father is a black self.









Those are the only ones that had good pictures. 
I have three more litters so you will be seeing more of these soon :3


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

Nawws pretty little babies <3


----------

